# RIP - Tarp Man



## clkelley

Oh my god.  I just got the most awful news.  Remember TCD's report that had the picture of Tarp Man's site.

Well, we just got word that he passed away suddenly Friday night.

I just can't express how sad I am that he's gone.  His presence at the RADP meets, Mousefest, and Ft. Wilderness will be sorely missed. I've know him for almost 10 years now and just can't believe he's gone.

Randy Berbaum you will be missed!!


----------



## Gatordad

wow that sucks.  We shall toast his honor this weekend.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm so sorry....
What happened?


----------



## clkelley

Greetings:
> >
> >I'm a friend of Randy Berbaum (his work
> supervisor), who I know has made
> >many trips to Disney World and frequented UseNet groups
> and more....just
> >about anything related to Disney.
> >
> >I don't know Randy's usual
> "hangouts", but did find a couple of messages
> >he posted on this group. I'm hoping Randy's
> friends might see this and
> >pass this along to others.
> >
> >I am very sad to report that Randy passed away
> suddenly, sometime Friday
> >night or very early Saturday morning. The coroner's
> preliminary report
> >suggests Randy suffered a massive heart attack, while
> in bed. An
> >autopsy is planned for today (Monday).
> >
> >Randy dearly loved his Disney adventures. He lived for
> his semi-annual
> >trips. I was happy to approve extended vacations for
> him, so that he
> >could live his dream.
> >
> >He was a great guy, whom I had the pleasure of working
> with for more
> >than 20 years.
> >
> >We will miss him here...and I know his Disney friends
> will miss him,
> >too.
> >
> >If any of Randy's friends would like more
> information, such as where to
> >send flowers or cards, please feel free to contact me
> directly. His
> >family says details regarding funeral arrangemnts will
> be made as soon
> >as the coroner releases Randy to his parents.
> >
> >Thank You,
> >
> >Michael Pritchard
> >Operations Manager
> >WILL Radio & Television
> >University of Illinois
> >(e-mail: mrp@illinois.
> <mailto:mrp%40illinois.edu> edu)


----------



## djblu883

I had met Randy too and he was a fun person! I'm glad he did not suffer but went quickly! What a blessing that was...wish we could all go that way!!!! I know he will be missed by many! Janet


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I'm normally not in this forum.  However, it has been reported that Randy Berbaum died a few days ago.  I don't know what his board name was, but I know that he was well know for his monorail and other very unusuyal things in his campsite.

Here is the post from his supervisor:



> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a friend of Randy Berbaum (his work supervisor), who I know has made
> many trips to Disney World and frequented UseNet groups and more....just
> about anything related to Disney.
> 
> I don't know Randy's usual "hangouts", but did find a couple of messages
> he posted on this group. I'm hoping Randy's friends might see this and
> pass this along to others.
> 
> I am very sad to report that Randy passed away suddenly, sometime Friday
> night or very early Saturday morning. The coroner's preliminary report
> suggests Randy suffered a massive heart attack, while in bed. An
> autopsy is planned for today (Monday).
> 
> Randy dearly loved his Disney adventures. He lived for his semi-annual
> trips. I was happy to approve extended vacations for him, so that he
> could live his dream.
> 
> He was a great guy, whom I had the pleasure of working with for more
> than 20 years.
> 
> We will miss him here...and I know his Disney friends will miss him,
> too.
> 
> If any of Randy's friends would like more information, such as where to
> send flowers or cards, please feel free to contact me directly. His
> family says details regarding funeral arrangemnts will be made as soon
> as the coroner releases Randy to his parents.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Michael Pritchard
> Operations Manager
> WILL Radio & Television
> University of Illinois
> (e-mail: mrp@illinois.edu)
> 
> A sad day for all who knew him!
> __________________
> Mike©
> DisTV



And here is the link to his post


----------



## ~Kristina~

So sad, his family and friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## 2goofycampers

We did not know Randy,,,but it is  always a sad time when a friend is gone. We all as campers have a special comraderie that cannot be compared to any other group of people,,and when we loose one of our own it is felt by many. Our condolences to the family.....Frank and Denise


----------



## Isi

So sad, sorry for the loss...


----------



## tellnotails

I hate losing the  "*real campers*"..........

Enjoy your prevost in the sky....


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

My deepest sympathies...his family and friends will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

My condolences to Randy's family.

This was a unique man, who obviously did things his way.  I am sorry to say that I never got to actually meet Randy.

Here is the photo I posted from my October, 2007 trip report, in which I stated my admiration for Tarp Man:






Rest in Peace, Tarp Man.

TCD


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I admire a guy who follows a different drummer.  Throw another log on the fire for Tarp Man.


----------



## ntsammy5

That's a shame!


----------



## Randysis

I want to thank you all for your kind words about my brother, Randy (Tarp Man).  His death is still quite a shock to our family.  He was only 51.  I want to thank Mike who posted the message of his death and to all of you for sharing your memories of my brother.  It makes me feel like he's still living somehow.  I hope his memory will not be completely forgotten.  

I also want to thank all who were a part of the trips to WDW.  That was a highlight of his year when he would make his trips to FL.  Thank you for making his life so much happier.  You were his extended family.  He spoke fondly of you, and we almost felt we knew you through him.  We had always hoped to join him some day...

We will be having a "Celebration of Life" memorial service to remember him on Saturday, May 24 at 2pm at the First Church of the Nazarene in Champaign, Illinois (2403 W. Kirby Ave.).  If any of you are close and would like to join us, you are all welcome.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Randysis-

Welcome to the Disboards!

Fort Wilderness campers are a family, and Randy was one of us.

I just went to a funeral today for a 52 year old friend.  What can anyone say about a life that ends in its prime? It is hard for us who are left behind, but as everyone kept saying today, the deceased is in a better place.

Randy marched to his own beat, and he certainly enjoyed life.  I know he had a good long visit to Fort Wilderness in October. His memory will live on through all of us.

I am sorry that I will be nowhere near Illinois this weekend, but I hope that you all really celebrate Randy's life.

And, some day you should gather up all of his tarps and take a trip down to Fort Wilderness! Your brother loved it, and you will too.

God Bless,

TCD


----------



## clkelley

Randysis,

Thanks so much for responding.  I for one will miss Randy tremendously.  He has always had good words to say, and has been a dear friend to all of us in the Disney internet community.  There have been many conversations all over the internet and through email on how much Randy has impacted our lives.  I know your family has been reading some of them, and we are also working on something lasting to send to your family.

Our prayers are with you all.


----------



## Flametamr

I'm very sorry I didn't get a chance to meet Randy. He seemed like a unique man. My prayers are with his family in this sad time. God Bless.


----------



## Camping Cat

I've been reading some of the remarks about Randy and crying as I read them.  Some of the remarks have been....unique, marched to his own beat, follows a different drummer....these are so true.  I've known Randy for 11 years now and I can honestly say that I have never known anyone quite like him.  With his "vest of many pockets" that he always wore into the parks so he wouldn't have to go through the security check.  I can't believe how much he could stuff into those pockets!  How he kept our large RADP groups together while in line with his walkie-talkies.  His outrageous diet....he never met a vegetable he liked.  

There was the year his huge monorail set-up got flooded out.  Twice.  After the first flood, he regrouped and salvaged what he could.  After the second flood, he gave up.  He called me on his cell phone that morning and asked me to tell everyone at the meet planned for that day that he wouldn't be able to make it.  He had been up all night digging little ditches to try and route the water away from his campsite and trying to get rid of the water pooling in his many tarps.  Tent poles had been breaking from the weight of the collected water.  My husband and I hurried over to his site to give him what help we could in picking up everything and packing up.  When I remarked that he was certainly taking it better than I would have, he replied with a smile that I should have seen and heard him during the night when the worst of it was going on.  That was Randy.   Nothing really got to him.  He could make a joke out of a complete disaster.

How I'll miss him!  Neither FW nor WDW will be the same without him.


----------



## VACAMPER

Sounds like a wonderful man.  My prayers are with his family.


----------



## bjbelanger

We met Randy at our first Mousefest in 2004.  He welcomed us newbies at his photo session at the International Gateway, and into his Fantasmick meet.
Hoping that your family is consoled in the knowledge of how much he was admired and loved by his Disney friends.
BarbB


----------



## Colson39

Sorry to hear this about "Tarp Man".  I only knew him as that, and even those that weren't in his circle knew of him.

Sad to see someone with such a shared passion leave us, I hope his friends and family are in all of our thoughts.


----------



## 3gr8kids

So sad.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Randysis

I was wondering if someone on here can help me.  

We would like to use the theme song from the electric light parade during Randy's memorial event, but I can't seem to find it.  I'm sure Randy had it, but I can't find it in his collection.  

Can anyone here tell me the real name of that tune?  Does anyone know if it is downloadable?  If not, does anyone know which cd has that song on it and if there is a source (like a Disney store in central Illinois) where I might get it?

I would appreciate any input I can get.


----------



## lauralana9

I have an MP3 of the one from Disneyland, I'm sure the music is similar.  I've only ever been to Disneyworld and it sounds like I remember it.  I have tried to create an account and upload to several free hosting/sharing sites.  Have not gotten it to work.  Do you have a gmail account? I know Gmail can accept large uploads.  I might know someone who has the music from the parade in Florida, I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## ynottony99

*I also have MP3 of the "Main Street Electrical Parade", or of "Spectro Magic".  They are large files, 10.2MB and 6.5 MB.  I would be happy to help.*


----------



## lisa8200

While I never got to meet him, I have admired his setup on several occasions,,,You will be missed......


----------



## Randysis

I'm working on finding someone to help me download the music.  I am not the computer/internet brain my brother was, but have learned a lot in the last week!  I'll get back with you.

One more thing: does anyone have the picture Randy made a few years ago where he put everyone in one roller-coaster car at a meet, eventhough in real life they were in serveral different cars?  I know he made several such pictures, but I can't find them in his stuff.  If he was here, he'd be able to go right to them, and as soon as I am not so muttled, I'll find them, but if anyone has any of them and would mind posting, I would like to display one/more at the memorial.  

Thanks, everyone, for all of your help.  I know why he enjoyed all of you so much.  You are jewels!


----------



## clkelley

Here is the link to the RADP Photo albums

There are several of the group "log" photos here.

You may have to click the link "download original size"

http://www.wvnh.net/radp/index.php?

Also, instead of Main Street Electrical Parade, I think you are referring to the Electrical Water Pageant music.  I'm not sure where to find that.


----------



## dizneydiva2005

So sorry to hear this news! 
Can't ya just picture him and Walt Disney chatting about the parks?!! 

 

What was his name on the board- I would love to read his posts.


----------



## clkelley

dizneydiva2005 said:


> So sorry to hear this news!
> Can't ya just picture him and Walt Disney chatting about the parks?!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was his name on the board- I would love to read his posts.



Actually, he didn't participate on this board.  He participated over in the usenet group rec.arts.disney.parks and he signed on as his name Randy Berbaum.  You can search for his posts through Google Groups.

However, last October a member of this group Tri-Circle-D took a picture of his campsite and dubbed him Tarp Man cause Randy had lots of silver tarps up to reflect off some of the sun and heat from his tent. Some of us mentioned we actually knew Randy, and the thread grew from there.

Some of us have been around the Disney internet community for 10 or more years.  Up until about 5-6 years ago radp was really the only Disney internet community out there, and then lots of the web boards popped up and the seperatation began.  A few of us still use UseNet.  Randy decided to stick with Use Net exclusively (although, I think he was also a member of Stupid Guest Tricks).

So that explains why so many of us know Randy even though he didn't participate here.


----------



## agnes!

I remember Randy from back when I used to post on RADP/UseNet frequently, though I never had the pleasure of meeting him in person.

My sympathies to his friends & family.  The "Camping Monorail-Man" will be missed.

agnes!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

As previously mentioned, Randy had been very active on both the Usenet Newsgroup RADP (Rec Arts Disney Parks) and on www.stupidguesttricks.com .  On both of thoe there has been contact by both co-workers and relatives of Randy.

There is one person on RADP who is collecting checks to be a mass donation to WILL, the Public Broadcasting station where Randy had worked for over 20 years.  If you would like to make a donation in his name please make your check payable to:  “UIF/Friends of WILL” and send it to the person who is doing the collecting and consolidating,
Rodney Grill
304 Chadwick Place 
Helena, AL 35080-3141

All checks received will be counted and sent as one batch at the end of this month.


----------



## Randysis

I just want to let you all know that I was able to get the music via a friend.  Thank you all for your help.  I'll check out the photo album next.


----------



## Bill Brown

Glad I got to meet Randy back during RADP07.  I remember Randy as a cool dude.  My condolences go out to all his family and friends.  Randy will be greatly missed.


----------



## JennyDrake

Dear Randysis,

I met your brother in 5005 at the RADP meet. Here is a picture of us riding Spaceship Earth.

http://www.wvnh.net/radp/index.php?album=/radp10/&image=05-044.JPG

It was my first meet and I was very intimidated. Randy went out of his way to introduce me and to make me feel welcome.

His posts on RADP were always entertaining, helpful and techno genius.

Randy was a true gentleman, and I feel privileged to have met him.

Jenny (RADP jennydrake)


----------



## BriarRosie

Thanks for posting, Carol.

I want to share a photo of how I'll always remember Randy:






Always with that hat and the Vest of Many Pockets.  You'll see he's also got on those Magical Moments pins that lit up in certain attractions or when you touch them.  

Randy, you will be missed.


----------



## Laren

Randysis said:


> I want to thank you all for your kind words about my brother, Randy (Tarp Man).  His death is still quite a shock to our family.  He was only 51.  I want to thank Mike who posted the message of his death and to all of you for sharing your memories of my brother.  It makes me feel like he's still living somehow.  I hope his memory will not be completely forgotten.
> 
> I also want to thank all who were a part of the trips to WDW.  That was a highlight of his year when he would make his trips to FL.  Thank you for making his life so much happier.  You were his extended family.  He spoke fondly of you, and we almost felt we knew you through him.  We had always hoped to join him some day...
> 
> We will be having a "Celebration of Life" memorial service to remember him on Saturday, May 24 at 2pm at the First Church of the Nazarene in Champaign, Illinois (2403 W. Kirby Ave.).  If any of you are close and would like to join us, you are all welcome.
> 
> Thanks again.



Dear Randy's Sis:

He will definitely* not *be forgotten.  I happen to know for a fact that someone who was acquainted Randy from one of the other forums is working on a gift for your parents that will remind them of how much Randy will be missed, and remembered.

Don't worry- we won't forget him.






hugs. . .


----------



## Camping Cat

BriarRosie said:


> Thanks for posting, Carol.
> 
> I want to share a photo of how I'll always remember Randy:
> 
> Always with that hat and the Vest of Many Pockets.  You'll see he's also got on those Magical Moments pins that lit up in certain attractions or when you touch them.
> 
> Randy, you will be missed.



I remember the time a whole big group of RADPers was late to the campfire meet because of a snag at Trail's End and those of us already there were trying to hold seats for the late arrivals and anxiously watching for them.  Here they came over the little bridge with Randy leading the way.....all of his pins touched and activated, blinking for all the world to see.  The beacon announcing their arrival.


----------



## PJ1

I am very new here so probably none of you know me.  I am Tarp Man's brother-in-law and the minister who officiated at his memorial event.  Our family and I want to thank you for your warm remarks.  We were able to read many of them during the event.  All of us appreciated what you had to say.  It was very touching to realize how many lives that Randy touched.  Thanks again.


----------



## Laren

PJ1 said:


> I am very new here so probably none of you know me.  I am Tarp Man's brother-in-law and the minister who officiated at his memorial event.  Our family and I want to thank you for your warm remarks.  We were able to read many of them during the event.  All of us appreciated what you had to say.  It was very touching to realize how many lives that Randy touched.  Thanks again.



(((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## ilovejack02

My family and I were at Fort Wilderness last Oct and vividly remember Tarp Man's campsite. My DH was like we sooo have to do that next yr !   So sad to hear of his passing. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## wdwjan

Through the magic of Randy's Photoshop skills, I "sat" next to him on Splash Mountain at RADP-007.  What a great memory!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Rodney (on RADP) has reported that he has received over $1,200 in donations which he is forwarding to the public radio station where Randy had worked for over 20 years.


----------

